# Our Lady of the Shadows - supernatural fiction from Dark Regions Press



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Our Lady of the Shadows

_In any other city in the world, the discovery of Mary-Jane Palmer's body floating in the river would have been sad, and disquieting, that was all. A four-line filler on the inside pages of the daily newspapers. A minor tragedy passed over like a dead bird in the road. But this was Paris, the river was the Seine, and because of that the proceedings were tinted with a vague gothic suggestion of romance. A small crowd gathered - middle-aged businessmen in their sleek, well-filled suits; art students and booksellers; a few tourists; a few old women with faces wrinkled like contour maps. The gendarmerie arrived and kept their siren going long after it was necessary, as though to add to the occasion. They walked around the body and gazed at it through squinted eyes.
L'amour, they muttered.
L'amour.
Until they turned her over.
And saw her face..._

What is a ghost? Merely a disembodied spirit? You'll find plenty of those here, but there are other kinds as well. An entity created by a child's imagination. A mysterious pale figure on a bleak, deserted moor. A madman who is not dead yet but...

Tony Richards has been hailed as "one of today's masters of dark fiction," and has been penning supernatural tales for more than thirty years. Come with him as he voyages the world in search of the dark arcane. The jungled slopes of Penang, Malaysia. The night-bound alleyways of Tokyo and New York City. Everywhere that holds a shadow also holds a deadly secret and this book reveals them all, in a collection that includes the critically acclaimed novella Postcards from Terri and four brand-new stories, never seen in print before.

By the author of Deadly Violet and Speak of the Devil.

Our Lady of the Shadows is the third entry in the ongoing Ghost House imprint published by Dark Regions Press.

Dark Regions Press presents Our Lady of the Shadows by Tony Richards as part of Dark Regions Digital. Browse all of our digital titles by searching for "dark regions digital" or "dark regions press."

"Man, this guy can write. He has the power to introduce you all over again to the pleasure of reading good prose." - Ed Gorman

"Tony Richards always turns in a first-class story." - Ronald Chetwynd-Hayes

"A hell of a writer." - Mario Guslandi, Horror World

"A terrific author. A unique and eloquent voice." - John Pelan

"A terrific storyteller." - Graham Joyce

"An amazing voice." - James A. Moore

*For a full list of Tony's ebooks, from top publishers and self-published, click here*


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Tony,

Welcome again to the Book Bazaar and congratulations on your new book![br][br]KBoards is a Kindle fan and reader forum. As you browse KBoards, keep in mind that *self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed in the Book Bazaar*. (You've posted your book thread in the right place; this is just our standard welcome that we place in all book threads. ) [br][br]A brief recap of our rules follows: [br][br]*--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function OR our KBoards bookmark system*) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice). [br][br]--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here [br][br]--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, *you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days*. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then. You may modify the latest post to reflect new information. [br][br]--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead. [br][br]--Although *self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar*, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KBoards, be sure to check out this thread: Authors: KBoards Tips & FAQ. [br][br]All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules. [br][br]Thanks for being part of KBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions. [br][br]Betsy & Ann [br]Book Bazaar Moderators [br][br][br][br]*When viewing a thread, you'll see an 'add Bookmark' button near the Reply button. You can use that to add the thread to your bookmarks. To see your bookmarked threads at any time, click the 'Bookmarks' button in the forum header links.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Many thanks, Betsy!

People can read a review of this collection here.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's a look at my blog, with news of my new books and more:

http://raineslanding.blogspot.co.uk


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Novels, novellas, and short story collections, many at the sample price of 99 cents.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's another chance to take a look.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

My long-running website, richardsreality.com, has just been completely updated. There's a better Photo Gallery, a massively expanded Art Gallery with over a dozen new paintings and drawings by M. Wayne Miller and Steve Upham, a new interview conducted by award-winning author Ed Gorman, a complete list of my available ebooks, both from major publishers and self-published, and news of my latest novels and collections.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's another chance to take a look.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Just back from a great short break by a Mediterranean bay ... and now I’ve blogged about it, with photos (see the link in my signature, below).


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's another look.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I've a new collection of short fiction -- my seventh -- due out soon from Dark Renaissance Books. When it's out on Kindle, I'll let you know more about it.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And there's a new novel coming. But for those who prefer short stories, there's this.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's another look.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm offering some of my ebooks free the whole way up to Xmas. But not including this one, since it's published by Dark Regions Press.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's another look.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I hope that everyone on Kindleboards had a very Happy Christmas.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

A very Happy 2014 to everyone on Kindleboards.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Have a terrific year.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Not long back from a trip to Malta ... my first time there. There'll be photos on my blog this week.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

They're up. There's a link on my signature, below.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I've a vampire novel coming in September. See more on my Blog.


----------



## Tony Rabig (Oct 11, 2010)

Haven't read all of this yet (I hop around in short story collections), but "Postcards from Terri" and "After Dark" are by themselves worth the price of the collection.  NICE stuff.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Thank you so much for this, Tony. I'm planning to put an e-book version of 'Postcards from Terri' onto Kindle in the next couple of months, hopefully using the original -- and brilliant -- Paul Lowe cover.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

There's a video trailer for this collection on Goodreads.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

There's news of a couple of forthcoming new novels on Kindle on my blog.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

With more to come in a couple of weeks at most. Keep an eye on my blog.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

There's news of a brand-new detective novel on my blog right now: http://raineslanding.blogspot.com


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's another look.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Much of my work is featured on The Indie Book Lounge. Take a look: http://bit.ly/1jZyicY


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

There's new full length fiction coming soon on Kindle and some new short fiction, plus some reprints.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Just doing the scanning and formatting now.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

All of my self-published book are on sale for 99c at the moment, including 2 big collections, 3 full-length novels, and my new ghost novel.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

The sale is mostly over, but many of my self-published books remain at 99c permanently.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And that is still the case. Some great fiction at minimum prices. Why? Because it's there to be read.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

More 99c fiction will be coming next March. I'm just waiting for the rights to revert.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

That will be more Future Africa mysteries and some superhero pulp fiction, all previously published.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Meanwhile, there's this -- and plenty more.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I'll have more new fiction on Kindle very soon. Meanwhile, there's this.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I've a new collection up, with more brand-new fiction due to be uploaded in just a couple of days.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And there's more to come this month -- a police detective novel set in the near future.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

The new book is now out.But this is a good one too. Give it a look.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I have 7 collections in print, and even more on Kindle.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Take a look at the full list ... below, in my signature.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

All of the stories in this collection have previously seen print in magazines and anthologies, but there is new fiction of mine appearing on Kindle regularly. Why not check out the full list?


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

More of my new short fiction is due on Kindle very soon.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Many of my eBooks on Kindle -- including novellas and story collections -- are available for minimum price.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

That's still the case, and always will be.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Have a terrific 2016, everyone.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's OLOTS again.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And there's plenty more of my short fiction available on Kindle.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Previously print-published fiction as well as new work.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

A Happy 2017 to everyone at KBoards.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

The sale of many of my Kindle eBooks is still on ... for a short while, anyway.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

The special offer on many of my eBooks is almost over. Why wait? ... take advantage  while it lasts.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

But no, I've now decided to extend it for a little while longer.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And that Special Offer is continuing for a short while.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

It's still in place, in fact. Full-length novels and long collections for terrific prices.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Just a week until the end of August. Will I continue this Special Offer past then? I've 7 days to decide. Meanwhile, you can still take advantage of this specially low prices.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I've decided to continue the SPECIAL OFFER on all of my eBooks into part of September.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And that low price on almost all my eBooks is still in place.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And is still there going into October. Take advantage.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And the SPECIAL OFFER on most of my self-published work continues. Almost all eBooks at 99c.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And that's still true at the start of November. Minimum price on all my self-published eBooks.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Make use of these offers while you still can. They will not last forever.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

The Special Offer on many of my eBooks is almost over. Take advantage while you still can.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

A Merry Xmas to everyone on KBoards.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And a great 2018 as well!


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

The Special Offer is still on for all of my self-published eBooks.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And that is still true. But not forever.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

The special offer on my novels and longer collections is over ... but there are still plenty of my shorter eBooks available for 99c. Enjoy!


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And that will be true for a good long while.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Almost all my longer eBooks are on 99c Special Offer again. Why not check out the full list?


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

The Special Offer on much of my fiction continues this week.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Why not get some copies while you still have time?


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

This is a book from a professional publisher. But my self-published work (see below) is on Special Offer at the moment.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And that is still the case, good e-readers.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

This is a collection, for the most part, of non-gory supernatural stories. There is even some romance and humor.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

But plenty of chills as well.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Mostly chills of the subtler kind.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

There's even some humor and some romance in these tales.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

These 5 books are from established publishers and are not part of my Special Offer. They're still great value, though.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And that is still the case.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

This is one of my books from established publishers, and is regularly priced. But almost all of my self-published Kindle books are currently on Special Offer.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's one of my eBooks that is not self-published.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

It's one of several books I have from Dark Regions Press.


----------

